# Milan-Empoli: 15 febbraio 2015 ore 12:30 - Tv Sky e Premium



## Blu71 (8 Febbraio 2015)

Milan - Empoli: 15 febbraio 2015 ore 12:30. Tv Sky e Premium
Ventitreesima giornata di Serie. Milan-Empoli, partita in programma domenica 15 Febbraio 2015 alle ore 12:30 presso lo stadio Meazza.

Dove vedere Milan - Empoli in tv?

Diretta su Sky e su Premium Calcio a partire dalle ore 12:30 di domenica 15 Febbraio 2015.

A seguire, tutte le informazioni sulla partita, sui biglietti, sull'arbitro. Le probabili formazioni e quelli ufficiali. I commenti pre, durante e post partita.


----------



## Blu71 (8 Febbraio 2015)

Gara da vincere assolutamente.


----------



## admin (8 Febbraio 2015)

41 bis per Pietro Savastano


----------



## Tobi (8 Febbraio 2015)

L'empoli gioca molto bene. Secondo me al massimo prendiamo 1 punto


----------



## Blu71 (8 Febbraio 2015)

Tobi ha scritto:


> L'empoli gioca molto bene. Secondo me al massimo prendiamo 1 punto



Vinciamo.


----------



## Louis Gara (8 Febbraio 2015)

"Ho fatto i complimenti ai ragazzi, se Tavano e Maccarone non segnavano non la perdevamo. 
Il gioco latita? Io guardo al risultato... Ah abbiamo perso? Ma il Presidente è contento, sento la sua fiducia"


----------



## Aron (8 Febbraio 2015)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> "Ho fatto i complimenti ai ragazzi, se Tavano e Maccarone non segnavano non la perdevamo.
> Il gioco latita? Io guardo al risultato... Ah abbiamo perso? Ma il Presidente è contento, sento la sua fiducia"




Prestazione da big. 


Qualcuno dovrebbe fare un generatore automatico di dichiarazioni di Inzaghi.


----------



## Davidinho22 (8 Febbraio 2015)

ho big mac al fantacalcio, lo schiererò sicuramente


----------



## Dany20 (8 Febbraio 2015)

Le prossime 4 tutte da vincere, a partire da questa.


----------



## Interista Diventi Pazzo (8 Febbraio 2015)

Se non vinciamo le prossime partite, a partire da questa, devono togliere assolutamente l'incapace che abbiamo in panchina.


----------



## folletto (8 Febbraio 2015)

Dobbiamo vincere se non vogliamo precipitare in zona retrocessione ma sarà difficile anche perché Sarri si mangia SuperPippa a colazione in un solo boccone.



Louis Gara ha scritto:


> "Ho fatto i complimenti ai ragazzi, se Tavano e Maccarone non segnavano non la perdevamo.
> Il gioco latita? Io guardo al risultato... Ah abbiamo perso? Ma il Presidente è contento, sento la sua fiducia"


----------



## Dumbaghi (8 Febbraio 2015)

Nedo Sonetti, Galeone, Gigi Simoni, Tabarez, Ciccio Graziani, gli Umpa-Lumpa, Capitan Uncino e Dumbo avrebbero più probabilità di farci vincere questa partita allenando al posto di Inzaghi


----------



## AntaniPioco (8 Febbraio 2015)

L'Empoli gioca molto bene, non mi aspetto niente...


----------



## mefisto94 (8 Febbraio 2015)

C'è la possibilità di fare 4 punti in queste due partite. Qui penso che pareggeremo ma con il Cesena dovremmo vincere.


----------



## Fabriman94 (8 Febbraio 2015)

Altra partita tosta. Non penso la vinceremo.


----------



## Jino (8 Febbraio 2015)

L'Empoli nonostante la classifica è una delle squadre che gioca meglio in Italia, ci metteranno in difficoltà, già lo so!


----------



## MissRossonera (8 Febbraio 2015)

Questa non la posso vedere sul serio perché l'orario è proibitivo,devo studiare e pranzare.Ma attenzione perché l'Empoli gioca bene.In ogni caso se non vince le prossime,cosa di cui è capacissimo,Inzaghi si vada a nascondere.


----------



## admin (8 Febbraio 2015)

Madonna, si gioca alle 12:30.

Quel genio starà già studiando l'alimentazione nei minimi dettagli. Li farà svegliare alle 4 di mattina con un bel frullato di bresaola plasmon sbriciolati


----------



## Djici (8 Febbraio 2015)

curioso di vedere saponara


----------



## iceman. (8 Febbraio 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> Madonna, si gioca alle 12:30.
> 
> Quel genio starà già studiando l'alimentazione nei minimi dettagli. Li farà svegliare alle 4 di mattina con un bel frullato di bresaola plasmon sbriciolati



Secondo me lo fa per davvero, è proprio scemo.


----------



## Jino (8 Febbraio 2015)

Djici ha scritto:


> curioso di vedere saponara



Beh l'ho visto nelle ultime gare, rispetto a quand'era con noi ha ripreso se non altro a correre  Il preparatore atletico dell'Empoli ha detto esser arrivato atleticamente in una condizione imbarazzante, praticametne quello che accade a chiunque entri a milanello.


----------



## Djici (8 Febbraio 2015)

Jino ha scritto:


> Beh l'ho visto nelle ultime gare, rispetto a quand'era con noi ha ripreso se non altro a correre  Il preparatore atletico dell'Empoli ha detto esser arrivato atleticamente in una condizione imbarazzante, praticametne quello che accade a chiunque entri a milanello.



scambierei inzaghi e il suo staff con qualsiasi allenatore + staff di qualsiasi squadra di serie a... e non sto scherzando


----------



## Aragorn (8 Febbraio 2015)

- San Siro ormai è stato totalmente sconsacrato, è uno stadio che non fa più paura a nessuno.
- I giocatori dell'Empoli al contrario dei nostri sanno bene cosa fare in campo

alla luce di queste due considerazioni non mi meraviglierei se venisse fuori un pareggio


----------



## admin (8 Febbraio 2015)

Già immagino i grandi cori per il nostro condottiero


----------



## admin (8 Febbraio 2015)

Djici ha scritto:


> scambierei inzaghi e il suo staff con qualsiasi allenatore + staff di qualsiasi squadra di serie a... e non sto scherzando



Ma anche di Serie B. Stallone del Frosinone gli dà 50 piste


----------



## Andreas89 (8 Febbraio 2015)

E' dura, ma si potrebbe vincere. Speriamo bene!


----------



## smallball (8 Febbraio 2015)

partita molto complicata,ma servono assolutamente i 3 punti


----------



## Louis Gara (8 Febbraio 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> Madonna, si gioca alle 12:30.
> 
> Quel genio starà già studiando l'alimentazione nei minimi dettagli. Li farà svegliare alle 4 di mattina con un bel frullato di bresaola plasmon sbriciolati


----------



## dyablo65 (8 Febbraio 2015)

che orario di menta a quell'ora essien fa la prima pennichella e muntari si guarda i cartoni....

come faremo....


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (8 Febbraio 2015)

Questa la dovremmo vincere. Il condizionale è d'obbligo.


----------



## BlackAngelBlackAngel (8 Febbraio 2015)

L'unica nota positiva è che l'Empoli non è una macchina da goal, pur giocando bene.
Se si riesce a segnare in qualche modo magari si riesce a portarla a casa.


----------



## Aron (9 Febbraio 2015)

Vedendo come gioca l'Empoli e come gioca il Milan, il risultato mi sembra scontato.
E c'è pure un abisso tra Sarri e Inzaghi.


----------



## Louis Gara (9 Febbraio 2015)

Aron ha scritto:


> Vedendo come gioca l'Empoli e come gioca il Milan, il risultato mi sembra scontato.
> E c'è pure un abisso tra Sarri e Inzaghi.



Sarri però ha veramente pochi elementi decenti a disposizione, in attacco va girando con giocatori di dieci anni fa...
Inzaghi dalla sua ha i vari Menez, Cerci, che gli possono risolvere la partita. Vedasi Parma.


----------



## Angstgegner (9 Febbraio 2015)

L'Empoli gioca 100 volte meglio di noi.
Se avesse l'attacco del Sassuolo sarebbe in piena zona Europa League.
Il fatto che non sia una squadra in grado di concretizzare la grande mole di gioco può essere un punto a nostro favore.
Non mi aspetto niente, l'unica cosa che aspetto è la cessione della società.


----------



## folletto (9 Febbraio 2015)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> Sarri però ha veramente pochi elementi decenti a disposizione, in attacco va girando con giocatori di dieci anni fa...
> Inzaghi dalla sua ha i vari Menez, Cerci, che gli possono risolvere la partita. Vedasi Parma.





Angstgegner ha scritto:


> L'Empoli gioca 100 volte meglio di noi.
> Se avesse l'attacco del Sassuolo sarebbe in piena zona Europa League.
> Il fatto che non sia una squadra in grado di concretizzare la grande mole di gioco può essere un punto a nostro favore.
> Non mi aspetto niente, l'unica cosa che aspetto è la cessione della società.



Questo è quello che scrivono nei forum i tifosi del Milan non lobotomizzati. Ecco come avete ridotto il Milan, una squadra che oggi DEVE temere fortemente (e non solo rispettare / non sottovalutare) l'Empoli....l'EM PO LI!!!!!!!
Grazie Nano, grazie Pelato e un grazie anche a SuperPippa. Vergognatevi (e lasciate perdere le linee tracciate dai moviolisti)


----------



## Andreas89 (9 Febbraio 2015)

*Secondo la GdS contro l'Empoli di Sarri rientreranno Menez ed uno tra De Jong e Montolivo, col primo molto più vicino al recupero.*


----------



## Louis Gara (9 Febbraio 2015)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> *Secondo la GdS contro l'Empoli di Sarri rientreranno Menez ed uno tra De Jong e Montolivo, col primo molto più vicino al recupero.*



Io ho l'impressione che Montolivo sia stato segato, possibile che per un semplice affaticamento muscolare si sta fuori tutto sto tempo?


----------



## Djici (9 Febbraio 2015)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> *Secondo la GdS contro l'Empoli di Sarri rientreranno Menez ed uno tra De Jong e Montolivo, col primo molto più vicino al recupero.*



oh no... se torna de jong il bel gioco visto finora sparira 

dai NIGEL, abbiamo bisogno di UOMINI VERI.

secondo me Saponara fara un grande partita


----------



## admin (9 Febbraio 2015)

Vediamo che grande strategia e schieramento ci regalerà Fergutroll


----------



## mefisto94 (9 Febbraio 2015)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> Io ho l'impressione che Montolivo sia stato segato, possibile che per un semplice affaticamento muscolare si sta fuori tutto sto tempo?



Che peccato, speriamo di no.


----------



## Doctore (9 Febbraio 2015)

Una vittoria potrebbe riaccendere facili entusiasmi a galliani e c...La sconfitta è l unico rimedio per rinascere senza galliani e inzaghi e magari anche senza berlusconi


----------



## Blu71 (9 Febbraio 2015)

Doctore ha scritto:


> Una vittoria potrebbe riaccendere facili entusiasmi a galliani e c...La sconfitta è l unico rimedio per rinascere senza galliani e inzaghi e magari anche senza berlusconi



....anche se perdiamo Galliani ed Inzaghi non si muovono ..perciò meglio vincere.


----------



## David Gilmour (10 Febbraio 2015)

Un euro lo metto sui Ghana boys in campo entrambi, magari uno dei due a partita in corso.


----------



## tifoso evorutto (10 Febbraio 2015)

Prevedo un gol per tempo per i rossonero
Verdi + Saponara


----------



## Tobi (10 Febbraio 2015)

Lopez
Abate Rami Paletta Antonelli
Cerci De Jong Van Ginkel Bonaventura
Menez Destro

Questa formazione è d'obbligo!
Al massimo poli al posto di Van Ginkel ma se ripropone uno dei due Ghanesi.......


----------



## AcetoBalsamico (10 Febbraio 2015)

Mi auguro di non vedere Muntari ed Essien, già questa sarebbe una piccola vittoria. Non si possono vedere, specialmente il secondo.


----------



## Mille e una notte (10 Febbraio 2015)

Tobi ha scritto:


> Lopez
> Abate Rami Paletta Antonelli
> Cerci De Jong Van Ginkel Bonaventura
> Menez Destro
> ...


magari fosse questa


----------



## smallball (11 Febbraio 2015)

Tobi ha scritto:


> Lopez
> Abate Rami Paletta Antonelli
> Cerci De Jong Van Ginkel Bonaventura
> Menez Destro
> ...



e' anche la mia formazione per domenica


----------



## sion (11 Febbraio 2015)

attualmente non mi interessano le questioni societarie..contano solo i punti..quindi speriamo di vincerla


----------



## ed.vedder77 (11 Febbraio 2015)

Doctore ha scritto:


> Una vittoria potrebbe riaccendere facili entusiasmi a galliani e c...La sconfitta è l unico rimedio per rinascere senza galliani e inzaghi e magari anche senza berlusconi



Concordo.
Se non fosse destino vincerle tutte ,preferirei perdere questa e vincerne un altra...
Dopo la "meravigliosa prestazione del milan"cit a Torino una vittoria con Empoli varrebbe la riconferma a caratteri cubitali in tutte le testate nazionali.in più se una vittoria significherebbe un post partita con dichiarazioni tipo"voglio rimanere al Milan per sempre"il presidente ci da forza e entusiasmo""siamo tornati quelli che fanno battuto il real"ecc..bè con il niente in palio,non so se vorrei davvero vincere...sono davvero stanco di tutto questo.
Giocare a mezzogiorno non porta bene,per me la pareggiamo.


----------



## Superdinho80 (11 Febbraio 2015)

David Gilmour ha scritto:


> Un euro lo metto sui Ghana boys in campo entrambi, magari uno dei due a partita in corso.



ti piace vincere facile??


----------



## MaggieCloun (11 Febbraio 2015)

*Milan Channel: domani giornata importante per capire se De Jong ci sarà contro l'Empoli.*


----------



## Jino (11 Febbraio 2015)

MaggieCloun ha scritto:


> *Milan Channel: domani giornata importante per capire se De Jong ci sarà contro l'Empoli.*



Speriamo di si, altrimenti la mediana sarà data in mano a gente imbarazzante


----------



## Dimaelmaggie (11 Febbraio 2015)

Croce, valdifiori, vecino vs muntari,essien,poli....... 
[MENTION=1583]Dimaelmaggie[/MENTION] Raga per cortesia evitiamo sti messaggi!


----------



## mandraghe (11 Febbraio 2015)

Jino ha scritto:


> Speriamo di si, altrimenti la mediana sarà data in mano a gente imbarazzante



che fai alludi?


----------



## raducioiu (11 Febbraio 2015)

*Secondo Rai News Saponara salterà la partita contro il Milan a causa della varicella.*


----------



## mister51 (11 Febbraio 2015)

Tobi ha scritto:


> Lopez
> Abate Rami Paletta Antonelli
> Cerci De Jong Van Ginkel Bonaventura
> Menez Destro
> ...



va bene non vedere i ghanesi.....................ma Van Ginkel ve lo raccomando.
A quel punto lancerei Mastalli............................


----------



## Super_Lollo (12 Febbraio 2015)

Tobi ha scritto:


> Lopez
> Abate Rami Paletta Antonelli
> Cerci De Jong Van Ginkel Bonaventura
> Menez Destro
> ...



Magari !!!


----------



## Andreas89 (12 Febbraio 2015)

*De Jong in gruppo. Recuperato per la gara con l'Empoli.*


----------



## MaggieCloun (12 Febbraio 2015)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> *De Jong in gruppo. Recuperato per la gara con l'Empoli.*



*Sarà Valeri l'arbitro di Milan-Empoli.*


----------



## Aragorn (12 Febbraio 2015)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> *De Jong in gruppo. Recuperato per la gara con l'Empoli.*



Deo gratias


----------



## Jino (12 Febbraio 2015)

raducioiu ha scritto:


> *Secondo Rai News Saponara salterà la partita contro il Milan a causa della varicella.*



Certo che sto ragazzo è veramente come calimero


----------



## Dany20 (12 Febbraio 2015)

MaggieCloun ha scritto:


> *Milan Channel: domani giornata importante per capire se De Jong ci sarà contro l'Empoli.*


Basta lui per rialazare le nostre lacune a centrocampo.


----------



## Dany20 (12 Febbraio 2015)

raducioiu ha scritto:


> *Secondo Rai News Saponara salterà la partita contro il Milan a causa della varicella.*


Niente gol dell'ex.


----------



## mefisto94 (12 Febbraio 2015)

Dany20 ha scritto:


> Niente gol dell'ex.



C'è sempre Verdi.


----------



## Dany20 (12 Febbraio 2015)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> C'è sempre Verdi.


Ahi


----------



## Chrissonero (13 Febbraio 2015)

mister51 ha scritto:


> A quel punto lancerei Mastalli............................



non abbiamo piu nulla da perdere, Mastalli sembra avere la personalita poi tecnica e tatticamente e impossibile faccia peggio di Muntari, Essien e Van Ginkel


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (13 Febbraio 2015)

raducioiu ha scritto:


> *Secondo Rai News Saponara salterà la partita contro il Milan a causa della varicella.*


----------



## admin (13 Febbraio 2015)

*La probabile formazione del Milan secondo La Gazzetta

(4-2-3-1)

Diego Lopez
Rami
Alex
Paletta
Antonelli
Poli
Van Ginkel
Honda
Menez
Bonaventura
Destro *


----------



## Andreas89 (13 Febbraio 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *La probabile formazione del Milan secondo La Gazzetta
> 
> (4-2-3-1)
> 
> ...



Mario Rui potrebbe essere un brutto cliente per Rami.


----------



## mefisto94 (13 Febbraio 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *La probabile formazione del Milan secondo La Gazzetta
> 
> (4-2-3-1)
> 
> ...



Cerci fuori non posso crederci.


----------



## osvaldobusatti (13 Febbraio 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *La probabile formazione del Milan secondo La Gazzetta
> 
> (4-2-3-1)
> 
> ...



Probabilmente per Cerci c'è un problema, non si è allenato col gruppo.

Con quegli uomini il 4 2 3 1 non esiste proprio. Chi sarebbero i 2?
Capisco Poli, ma l'altro chi sarebbe?
Piuttosto un 4 4 2, con :

.................D.Lopez
Rami..Alex..Paletta..Antonelli
Honda..Poli..VanGink..Jack
...................Ménez
............Destro


----------



## Dany20 (13 Febbraio 2015)

Honda esterno e fuori Cerci non ho parole.


----------



## mandraghe (14 Febbraio 2015)

Speriamo di non fare fesserie contro una diretta concorrente....


----------



## admin (14 Febbraio 2015)

I convocati:

*PORTIERI*: Abbiati, Gori (66), Diego Lopez

*DIFENSORI*: Antonelli, Alex, Bocchetti, Paletta, Rami, Zaccardo

*CENTROCAMPISTI*: De Jong, Essien, Felicioli(37), Mastalli(36), Poli, Suso, Van Ginkel

*ATTACCANTI*: Bonaventura, Cerci, Destro, Di Molfetta(38), Honda, Menez, Pazzini


----------



## Dumbaghi (14 Febbraio 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> I convocati:
> 
> *PORTIERI*: Abbiati, Gori (66), Diego Lopez
> 
> ...



Ma Agazzi ? L'han sequestrato ? No perchè non so se han capito che a Galliani i riscatti non interessano


----------



## cris (14 Febbraio 2015)

tante manfrine su Cerci, poi è un mezzo giocatore lasciato in panchina..


----------



## dottor Totem (14 Febbraio 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> I convocati:
> 
> *PORTIERI*: Abbiati, Gori (66), Diego Lopez
> 
> ...



Far fare qualche minuto a mastalli non sarebbe male.


----------



## Dumbaghi (14 Febbraio 2015)

cris ha scritto:


> tante manfrine su Cerci, poi è un mezzo giocatore lasciato in panchina..



Sarà anche in panca, ma è 3 volte più forte di tutti gli altri e si è già visto


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (14 Febbraio 2015)

Questa la vinceremo dai, non voglio credere a nessun altro risultato.


----------



## gheorghehagi (14 Febbraio 2015)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> Sarà anche in panca, ma è 3 volte più forte di tutti gli altri e si è già visto



io non ho visto ancora niente...


----------



## aleslash (14 Febbraio 2015)

Domani si vince


----------



## FiglioDelDioOdino (14 Febbraio 2015)

Io ribadisco che metterei Honda a centrocampo, poi non capisco se Suso è arrivato o è sulla Luna


----------



## Louis Gara (14 Febbraio 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> I convocati:
> 
> *PORTIERI*: Abbiati, Gori (66), Diego Lopez
> 
> ...





FiglioDelDioOdino ha scritto:


> Io ribadisco che metterei Honda a centrocampo, poi non capisco se Suso è arrivato o è sulla Luna



Suso si sapeva che non avrebbe visto il campo, almeno con Inzaghi.
Potevano almeno risparmiarsi la pagliacciata dell'"importante annuncio di mercato".


----------



## Blu71 (15 Febbraio 2015)

Da Sportmediaset la probabile formazione del Milan: 
(4-2-3-1): D. Lopez; Zaccardo, Rami, Paletta, Antonelli; Poli, De Jong; Honda, Menez, Bonaventura; Destro

In panchina: Abbiati, Gori, Alex, Bocchetti, Felicioli, Mastalli, Essien, Van Ginkel, Di Molfetta, Cerci, Suso, Pazzini.


----------



## osvaldobusatti (15 Febbraio 2015)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Da Sportmediaset la probabile formazione del Milan:
> (4-2-3-1): D. Lopez; Zaccardo, Rami, Paletta, Antonelli; Poli, De Jong; Honda, Menez, Bonaventura; Destro
> In panchina: Abbiati, Gori, Alex, Bocchetti, Felicioli, Mastalli, Essien, Van Ginkel, Di Molfetta, Cerci, Suso, Pazzini.


Qui il 4 2 3 1 ci sta:
.................D.Lopez
Zaccardo..Rami..Paletta..Antonelli
........Poli..........De Jong
...Honda.... Ménez....Jack
.................Destro
Anche se mi sembra più ovvio giocare un 4 4 2 con gli stessi uomini (Ménez-Destro le due punte).
Dubito, però, che Inzaghi metta DE Jong dall'inizio.


----------



## Mille e una notte (15 Febbraio 2015)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> Suso si sapeva che non avrebbe visto il campo, almeno con Inzaghi.
> *Potevano almeno risparmiarsi la pagliacciata dell'"importante annuncio di mercato"*.


è una presa in giro continua


----------



## arcanum (15 Febbraio 2015)

.


----------



## sion (15 Febbraio 2015)

onestamente non so realmente se sia meglio o peggio


----------



## admin (15 Febbraio 2015)

Le formazioni ufficiali:

*MILAN: Diego Lopez; Rami, Alex, Paletta, Antonelli; Honda, Poli, De Jong, Bonaventura; Menez, Destro.

A disposizione: Abbiati, Gori, Bocchetti, Essien, Felicioli (37), Mastalli (36), Suso, Van Ginkel, Cerci, Di Molfetta (38), Pazzini.

All.: Inzaghi.

EMPOLI: Sepe; Hysaj, Tonelli, Rugani, Mario Rui; Vecino, Valdifiori, Croce; Zielinski; Pucciarelli, Maccarone.

A disposizione: Pugliesi, Bassi, Somma, Barba, Laurini, Diousse, Brillante, Signorelli, Verdi, Mchelidze, Tavano.*


----------



## Frikez (15 Febbraio 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> Le formazioni ufficiali:
> 
> *MILAN: Diego Lopez; Rami, Alex, Paletta, Antonelli; Honda, Poli, De Jong, Bonaventura; Menez, Destro.
> 
> ...



Peccato per Cerci, la formazione va anche bene ma ovviamente scenderemo in campo con il solito atteggiamento ridicolo.


----------



## Dumbaghi (15 Febbraio 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> Le formazioni ufficiali:
> 
> *MILAN: Diego Lopez; Rami, Alex, Paletta, Antonelli; Honda, Poli, De Jong, Bonaventura; Menez, Destro.
> 
> ...



DeJong Capitano oggi


----------



## Blu71 (15 Febbraio 2015)

Voglio una bella partita.


----------



## raducioiu (15 Febbraio 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> Le formazioni ufficiali:
> 
> *MILAN: Diego Lopez; Rami, Alex, Paletta, Antonelli; Honda, Poli, De Jong, Bonaventura; Menez, Destro.
> 
> ...



Zaccardo che era tra i convocati si è rotto nel'ultimo allenamento?


----------



## Mille e una notte (15 Febbraio 2015)

raducioiu ha scritto:


> Zaccardo che era tra i convocati si è rotto nel'ultimo allenamento?


mal di schiena se ho capito bene


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (15 Febbraio 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> Le formazioni ufficiali:
> 
> *MILAN: Diego Lopez; Rami, Alex, Paletta, Antonelli; Honda, Poli, De Jong, Bonaventura; Menez, Destro.
> 
> ...



*Mediaset: Empoli stile Barca, si lamenta dell'erba alta.*


----------



## Superdinho80 (15 Febbraio 2015)

spero in una bella partita oggi


----------



## Superdinho80 (15 Febbraio 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Mediaset: Empoli stile Barca, si lamenta dell'erba alta.*



va beh, ora non esageriamo


----------



## Mille e una notte (15 Febbraio 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Mediaset: Empoli stile Barca, si lamenta dell'erba alta.*


ahahahahahh


----------



## iceman. (15 Febbraio 2015)

Inzaghi con la lingua di fuori, sempre pronto a leccare


----------



## admin (15 Febbraio 2015)

Vediamo la tattica studiata da Somaro


----------



## admin (15 Febbraio 2015)

Madonna.

Fortuna che questo ha i piedi storti.


----------



## iceman. (15 Febbraio 2015)

Bocchetti per Alex, ha pronta la scusa.


----------



## admin (15 Febbraio 2015)

Ci stiamo facendo stuprare in casa dall'Empoli per Dio.


----------



## Dany20 (15 Febbraio 2015)

Di nuovo rotto Alex, ma che palle.


----------



## admin (15 Febbraio 2015)

Alex fuori, entra Bocconotti Cinzia


----------



## uoteghein (15 Febbraio 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> Vediamo la tattica studiata da Somaro



direi la solita. Subire subire subire.
Ah, lasciare fuori Cerci per Honda é da denuncia.


----------



## iceman. (15 Febbraio 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ci stiamo facendo stuprare in casa dall'Empoli per Dio.



I ragazzi stanno dando tutto.


----------



## Z A Z A' (15 Febbraio 2015)

Alex lo scorso anno oltre 40 presenze col PSG , ricordiamoci


----------



## Schism75 (15 Febbraio 2015)

Ma scusate, Sarri no? Sarebbe un Sacchi bis, almeno come scenario: viene a San Siro ad insegnare calcio e viene preso da Silvio...


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (15 Febbraio 2015)

Diegooo attento!!


----------



## Dany20 (15 Febbraio 2015)

Che stava a fa questo?


----------



## iceman. (15 Febbraio 2015)

Mamma mia che pena.


----------



## Z A Z A' (15 Febbraio 2015)

Come mai il Chelsea gioca con la maglia più chiara del solito?


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (15 Febbraio 2015)

Ma chi è il Milan? Non capisco... Noi siamo chiusi nella loro metà campo!!


----------



## Super_Lollo (15 Febbraio 2015)

CI stanno ammazzando ...


----------



## admin (15 Febbraio 2015)

Ma cos'è questa roba? Ma è possibile che nessuno, dalla tribuna, tiri qualcosa in testa al quel somaro?


----------



## Schism75 (15 Febbraio 2015)

Avesse una punta decente, uno Zaza ad esempio, secondo me l'Empoli se la giocherebbe per il terzo o quarto posto


----------



## iceman. (15 Febbraio 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ma cos'è questa roba? Ma è possibile che nessuno, dalla tribuna, tiri qualcosa in testa al quel somaro?



Lui è ben voluto"cit ....


----------



## uoteghein (15 Febbraio 2015)

Io continuo a chiedermelo! C'é qualcosa di losco dai...nessuno dice nulla.
L'empoli ca22o....adesso va bene tutto...ma l'empoli a san siro!!!!


----------



## David Gilmour (15 Febbraio 2015)

Il solito scempio. Sono una squadra di pippe guidati asd da un somaro.
Ancora non hanno capito lo schema terzino-Valdifiori-punta, lo stanno facendo dall'inizio e sono sempre impreparati.
Rami terzino destro, che pena...


----------



## David Gilmour (15 Febbraio 2015)

Finalmente un po' di fischi!! Era l'ora!!


----------



## diavolo (15 Febbraio 2015)

Salvo cataclismi ce lo dobbiamo tenere


----------



## iceman. (15 Febbraio 2015)

Mamma mia Honda si fa ciu lare sempre da quel rui, scarissimo.


----------



## uoteghein (15 Febbraio 2015)

Cosa deve accadere perché lo si faccia fuori? Perdere contro empoli e cesena? Allora tifo empoli e cesena. Sono esausto da questo scempio continuo


----------



## Z A Z A' (15 Febbraio 2015)

Menez, per quanto discontinuo, è il solo motivo per cui non siamo in zona retrocessione.


----------



## smallball (15 Febbraio 2015)

Per ora milan inguardabile


----------



## Tifo'o (15 Febbraio 2015)

Ammazza quanto è scarso sto Destro


----------



## Super_Lollo (15 Febbraio 2015)

Non ci credo .. Uno scandalo ..


----------



## Aron (15 Febbraio 2015)

iceman. ha scritto:


> Mamma mia Honda si fa ciu lare sempre da quel rui, scarissimo.



Colpa anche di chi lo fa giocare lì, totalmente fuori ruolo.


----------



## uoteghein (15 Febbraio 2015)

Rami Paletta Bocchetti Antonelli, con Rami terzino. Una difesa da torneo primaverile a 7.


----------



## Aron (15 Febbraio 2015)

Se perdiamo oggi sarà la volta buona? Sarebbe anche ora.


----------



## Super_Lollo (15 Febbraio 2015)

Aron ha scritto:


> Colpa anche di chi lo fa giocare lì, totalmente fuori ruolo.



Ma infatti , come rami terzino... Ovvio che fa schifo è un centrale ..


----------



## iceman. (15 Febbraio 2015)

Percentuali possesso palla?


----------



## BB7 (15 Febbraio 2015)

Dominati. Addio Milan


----------



## Aragorn (15 Febbraio 2015)

Spero per voi che nessuno stia mangiando


----------



## Super_Lollo (15 Febbraio 2015)

Aragorn ha scritto:


> Spero per voi che nessuno stia mangiando



Ho mangiato in 2 secondi per vedere sto schifo ...


----------



## malos (15 Febbraio 2015)

Squadre avversarie tutte col possesso palla del Barcellona di Guardiola.


----------



## Nicco (15 Febbraio 2015)

Che scempio.


----------



## Frikez (15 Febbraio 2015)

Che pena Rami


----------



## iceman. (15 Febbraio 2015)

Stiamo giocando come la Germania"cit


----------



## Davidinho22 (15 Febbraio 2015)

mammamia continuano a giocare senza la minima parvenza di un gioco impostato e premeditato  dopo6 mesi... e ancora dicono di aspettare e avere pazienza


----------



## Underhill84 (15 Febbraio 2015)

40% di possesso palla. 0 tiri in porta


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (15 Febbraio 2015)

Quanto è inutile Honda là, si ferma, gira dietro, la da a De Jong, PUNTO.


----------



## Louis Gara (15 Febbraio 2015)

Sto in auto e la sto sentendo in radio, confermate che ci stanno scherzando?


----------



## Underhill84 (15 Febbraio 2015)

Davidinho22 ha scritto:


> mammamia continuano a giocare senza la minima parvenza di un gioco impostato e premeditato  dopo6 mesi... e ancora dicono di aspettare e avere pazienza



pensa che a me sembra che stiamo pure regredendo... Ad inizio stagione un minimo minimo minimo di organizzazione c'era... ora è anarchia pura


----------



## Z A Z A' (15 Febbraio 2015)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> Sto in auto e la sto sentendo in radio, confermate che ci stanno scherzando?



Non usciamo dalla nostra metà campo.


----------



## malos (15 Febbraio 2015)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> Sto in auto e la sto sentendo in radio, confermate che ci stanno scherzando?



Sì, come sempre daltronde.


----------



## Super_Lollo (15 Febbraio 2015)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> Sto in auto e la sto sentendo in radio, confermate che ci stanno scherzando?



Ci stanino dominando... 0 tiri in porta per noi e 1 azione in 40 minuti ..

RIDICOLI


----------



## admin (15 Febbraio 2015)

Fortuna che questi qui lì davanti sono davvero improponibili.


----------



## malos (15 Febbraio 2015)

Menomale va


----------



## mandraghe (15 Febbraio 2015)

Immeritato....


----------



## admin (15 Febbraio 2015)

Grandissimo Menez.

Sto scandalo di Destro almeno a porta vuota si rende utile.


----------



## Dany20 (15 Febbraio 2015)

Destro Sinistro ed è gollllllllll.


----------



## Tifo'o (15 Febbraio 2015)

Gol sulla linea della porta
[MENTION=1]Admin[/MENTION]


----------



## Davidinho22 (15 Febbraio 2015)

L'UNICA PALLA DECENTE!!

P.S. Destro e Bonaventura al fantacalcio


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (15 Febbraio 2015)

Menez - Bonaventura 

Bravo Destro, speriamo che abbiamo trovato una punta decente


----------



## Z A Z A' (15 Febbraio 2015)

Cerchiamo di schivare l'eiaculazione di [MENTION=43]Dumbaghi[/MENTION] 
Ad un metro dalla porta, comunque


----------



## ale009 (15 Febbraio 2015)

Basta un pallone a questo ragazzo!!!grande Mattia!!!per il resto uno schifo


----------



## Underhill84 (15 Febbraio 2015)

ora diranno che giocare da cani è tutta una tattica  così l'empoli invece di chiudersi, si faceva prendere in contropiede


----------



## Dany20 (15 Febbraio 2015)

La squadra ha dato tutto nel primo tempo.


----------



## Super_Lollo (15 Febbraio 2015)

Ripeto , se non siamo in zona retrocessione è SOLO per Menez


----------



## Frikez (15 Febbraio 2015)

Segna sempre a porta vuota.

Intanto la puccia


----------



## mandraghe (15 Febbraio 2015)

ale009 ha scritto:


> Basta un pallone a questo ragazzo!!!grande Mattia!!!per il resto uno schifo



E vorrei vedere se sbagliava ad 1 mm dalla porta...


----------



## Davidinho22 (15 Febbraio 2015)

mandraghe ha scritto:


> E vorrei vedere se sbagliava ad 1 mm dalla porta...



sì ma bisogna anche farsi trovare lì, non è un caso se fa sempre gol così. Non dico che sia un fenomeno ovviamente, ma il farsi trovare sempre al posto giusto nel momento giusto, è un pregio


----------



## Underhill84 (15 Febbraio 2015)

Comunque ci lamentiamo dei nostri preparatori... ma destro per aver fatto uno scatto sulla fascia, sembrava avesse finito na maratona... tra un pò collassava


----------



## Morghot (15 Febbraio 2015)

Ebbravo destro


----------



## Schism75 (15 Febbraio 2015)

Noi abbiamo una punta loro no purtroppo


----------



## admin (15 Febbraio 2015)

*Milan Empoli 1-0 fine PT*


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (15 Febbraio 2015)

Bene quasi tutti tranne Honda che è imbarazzante sotto ogni punto di vista

Cos'è che manca... Un allenatore


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (15 Febbraio 2015)

Furto con destrezza ai danni della banca empolese!!! Bravo Destro, finalmente un vero nueve in campo


----------



## mandraghe (15 Febbraio 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Furto con *destrezza* ai danni della banca empolese!!!




Forse ho capito perché abbiamo preso Mattia...per aggettivare i nostri furti.


----------



## smallball (15 Febbraio 2015)

sono felice per Destro che pareva nervoso per non essere mai stato servito nel primo tempo


----------



## Nicco (15 Febbraio 2015)

Analisi del primo tempo:
Qualche occasione Empoli. Sul piano del gioco dominati a centrocampo, nulli davanti, goal frutto di un'azione isolata, tiri in porta a parte il goal 0(il cross di poli non conta), unico tiro di bonaventura molto velleitario. Empoli bello però se questa squadra ha un difetto è davanti, la vena realizzata, costruire tutto quel gioco serve a poco senza finalizzazione, peccato.
Passiamo ai singoli, bocciati Rami terzino e sulla stessa fascia Honda. Per me male anche Poli e De Jong non tutta colpa loro però, lasciati troppo soli in mezzo al campo.


----------



## tifosa asRoma (15 Febbraio 2015)

Underhill84 ha scritto:


> Comunque ci lamentiamo dei nostri preparatori... ma destro per aver fatto uno scatto sulla fascia, sembrava avesse finito na maratona... tra un pò collassava



vi lamentate dei vostri preparatori perchè non sapete quanto fanno schifo quelli della Roma.


----------



## Dumbaghi (15 Febbraio 2015)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> Cerchiamo di schivare l'eiaculazione di [MENTION=43]Dumbaghi[/MENTION]
> Ad un metro dalla porta, comunque



E perchè ? E' la normalità che Destro segni, è un caso eccezzionale quando non succede


----------



## raducioiu (15 Febbraio 2015)

Partita penosa, non capisco come faccia Inzaghi a non vergognarsi di farci vedere questo schifo. Mai un tiro.
E sono anche tornati quei maledettissimi, stupidi e inutili corner corti


----------



## Dumbaghi (15 Febbraio 2015)

raducioiu ha scritto:


> Partita penosa, non capisco come faccia Inzaghi a non vergognarsi di farci vedere questo schifo. Mai un tiro.
> E sono anche tornati quei maledettissimi, stupidi e inutili corner corti



Questa partita più di ogni altra rende l'idea della differenza abissale che c'è tra una squadra che un allenatore ce l'ha e una che non ce l'ha.

Spero Berlusconi la veda.


----------



## Dany20 (15 Febbraio 2015)

Che bravo Antonelli.


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (15 Febbraio 2015)

Poli gran partita oggi


----------



## admin (15 Febbraio 2015)

Pareggio inevitabile di Maccherone. Che scandalo.


----------



## Z A Z A' (15 Febbraio 2015)

Imbarazzante.


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (15 Febbraio 2015)

Avanti così


----------



## Nicco (15 Febbraio 2015)

Maccarone solissimo


----------



## Dany20 (15 Febbraio 2015)

Meritato. Ma Paletta?


----------



## Schism75 (15 Febbraio 2015)

Letteralmente dominati. Giusto così.


----------



## Tic (15 Febbraio 2015)

Abbiamo preso gol da Maccarone. No Maria io esco.


----------



## Z A Z A' (15 Febbraio 2015)

Paletta aspettava l'intervento di Secchiello.


----------



## Louis Gara (15 Febbraio 2015)

Il grande colpo Paletta


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (15 Febbraio 2015)

Bene così, devono cacciarlo. Vincere sarebbe una cosa negativa.


----------



## AcetoBalsamico (15 Febbraio 2015)

Che sciagurato Paletta. Incredibile perdere una marcatura del genere.


----------



## mandraghe (15 Febbraio 2015)

ahahahah, ormai si deve ridere di questi giocatori di terza categoria, ma porcaccio cane come stracavolo si fa a dimenticarsi del centravanti avversario in area, IN AREA!!!


----------



## admin (15 Febbraio 2015)

Paletta ahahahhahaha

Ci manca solo Ciccio Tavano, ora.

Maledetto somaro


----------



## Tobi (15 Febbraio 2015)

Per il bene del Milan bisogna tifare contro. Mi dispiace ma se vincessimo oggi con questo non gioco imbarazzante sarebbero guai seri


----------



## David Gilmour (15 Febbraio 2015)

quando si gioca con Bocchetti+Paletta queste sono le conseguenze. Grazie Galliani!


----------



## Schism75 (15 Febbraio 2015)

Paletta scandaloso come domenica scorsa


----------



## Butcher (15 Febbraio 2015)

.


----------



## MaggieCloun (15 Febbraio 2015)

Scontantissimo andassero a lavorare tutti che mi hanno proprio rotto ora.


----------



## Louis Gara (15 Febbraio 2015)

Altri 3 anni di Paletta, non impariamo mai dagli errori.


----------



## Tifo'o (15 Febbraio 2015)

Ma Paletta che diamine stava facendo?


----------



## Moruboshy (15 Febbraio 2015)

Questa squadra e' di una pochezza imbarazzante. E il problema sta nel fatto che credo che sti scarsi stiano facendo veramente il massimo delle loro possibilità...


----------



## mandraghe (15 Febbraio 2015)

Comunque Mac cuore rossonero, ci purgherà ancora per consentire la cacciata del pagliaccio che siede sulla panchina che fu di Rocco, Ledholm, Sacchi, Capello e Ancelotti.


----------



## David Gilmour (15 Febbraio 2015)

mandraghe ha scritto:


> Comunque Mac cuore rossonero, ci purgherà ancora per consentire la cacciata del pagliaccio che siede sulla panchina che fu di Rocco, Ledholm, Sacchi, Capello e Ancelotti.



Volesse il cielo che lo sbattano fuori, però: "L'Empoli è una squadra organizzata, non si può rimproverare niente ai ragazzi". Non è ancora il qualcosa di proporzioni bibliche che Galliani citava nella telefonata col falso Ferrero (della quale quasi tutto si è avverato). Forse basteranno quattro sconfitte, ma non sono sicuro.


----------



## alexxx19 (15 Febbraio 2015)

Certo che usare i cambi no eh...


----------



## Dany20 (15 Febbraio 2015)

Ma quando lo mette Cerci!?


----------



## Doctore (15 Febbraio 2015)

atteggiamento di menez in campo odioso...quasi quanto come quello di balotelli


----------



## mandraghe (15 Febbraio 2015)

notate come Paletta e Rami non sappiano letteralmente che pesci pigliare


----------



## alexxx19 (15 Febbraio 2015)

Ecco adesso che cambia...all 80 minuto


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (15 Febbraio 2015)

12 minuti per Cerci, utile


----------



## Dany20 (15 Febbraio 2015)

Bravo Pippo, a 10 minuti dal termine mette Cerci, ma vattene che fai pena proprio come allenatore.


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (15 Febbraio 2015)

Rami scandaloso da terzino mammamia


----------



## Frikez (15 Febbraio 2015)

Magnus_Marcus ha scritto:


> Rami scandaloso da terzino mammamia



Da centrale invece..


----------



## diavolo (15 Febbraio 2015)

Che schifo


----------



## Davidinho22 (15 Febbraio 2015)

sisi... facciamo un MILAN ITALIANO


----------



## alexxx19 (15 Febbraio 2015)

Mi viene un senso di angoscia a vedere ste partite


----------



## matteo (15 Febbraio 2015)

Magnus_Marcus ha scritto:


> Rami scandaloso da terzino mammamia



L'alternativa era un primavera ma non penso Inzaghi sia avvezzo a tali esperimenti.......


----------



## admin (15 Febbraio 2015)

Dio mio che cosa si è mangiato Tavano. PEr fortuna.


----------



## Davidinho22 (15 Febbraio 2015)

tavano sarebbe stata la ciliegina sulla torta


----------



## admin (15 Febbraio 2015)

Ahahahahhaha entra il fascista. Espulso Lopez.


----------



## mandraghe (15 Febbraio 2015)

Tu quoque Diego....


----------



## Tifo'o (15 Febbraio 2015)

Avanti con il camerata


----------



## alexxx19 (15 Febbraio 2015)

I nostri hanno pure contagiato diego lopez


----------



## AcetoBalsamico (15 Febbraio 2015)

Lopez cosa mi combini...


----------



## Davidinho22 (15 Febbraio 2015)

secondo me sarebbe andata comunque fuori


----------



## Dany20 (15 Febbraio 2015)

Ma perché siamo così sfortunati?


----------



## Moruboshy (15 Febbraio 2015)

Il Circo Barnum


----------



## Z A Z A' (15 Febbraio 2015)

Diegone almeno tu


----------



## Tifo'o (15 Febbraio 2015)

Povero Diego Lopez con sti cessi e con l'incapace in panca


----------



## AcetoBalsamico (15 Febbraio 2015)

Quanti problemi, giochiamo malissimo. Le colpe sono di tutti.


----------



## Moruboshy (15 Febbraio 2015)

Dany20 ha scritto:


> Ma perché siamo così sfortunati?



Guarda che non è' sfortuna


----------



## Z A Z A' (15 Febbraio 2015)

ROTFL adesso ci barrichiamo


----------



## diavolo (15 Febbraio 2015)

Inzaghi farà i complimenti ai ragazzi


----------



## Morghot (15 Febbraio 2015)

Diego lopez fa una pena idescrivibile, lo stiamo uccidendo.... qualcuno fermi questa follia, dai basta


----------



## Tifo'o (15 Febbraio 2015)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> ROTFL adesso ci barrichiamo



"se Diego non fosse stato espulso , avremmo vinto"


----------



## Davidinho22 (15 Febbraio 2015)

mi viene da vomitare solo a pensare alle dichiarazioni di inzaghi


----------



## admin (15 Febbraio 2015)

Si è sfasciato Paletta per fortuna


----------



## mandraghe (15 Febbraio 2015)

diavolo ha scritto:


> Inzaghi farà i complimenti ai ragazzi




"Non era facile tenere l'Empoli 10 vs 11, devo proprio complimentarmi coi miei".

"Peccato, perché se Diego Lopez non fosse stato espuso, con la velocità di Cerci li avremo messi in difficoltà"


----------



## Z A Z A' (15 Febbraio 2015)

Ahahaha non ci credo


----------



## Morghot (15 Febbraio 2015)

ahahahhaha


----------



## admin (15 Febbraio 2015)

Ma quel somaro che prova a dare indicazione e, giustamente, nessuno lo ascolta?

Che circo!


----------



## smallball (15 Febbraio 2015)

finiamo in 9 pazzesco


----------



## Davidinho22 (15 Febbraio 2015)

l'unica cosa buona che ha fatto Paletta, anche se ora siamo in 9


AH E ADESSO CORRIAMO A COMPRARE L'ENNESIMA PIPPA CENTRALE DOPO L'ENNESIMO INFORTUNIO!!


----------



## Tifo'o (15 Febbraio 2015)

Solo il somaro in panca poteva andare a ripescare Togniaccini rotfl


----------



## Morghot (15 Febbraio 2015)

Dio santo che situazione tragicomica


----------



## mandraghe (15 Febbraio 2015)

Davidinho22 ha scritto:


> l'unica cosa buona che ha fatto Paletta, anche se ora siamo in 9



7, Abbiati e Poli non contano.


----------



## smallball (15 Febbraio 2015)

uscita spalla bonaventura


----------



## Schism75 (15 Febbraio 2015)

Praticamente ce lo teniamo un'altra settimana. Lo slogan sarà Sfortuna


----------



## smallball (15 Febbraio 2015)

Milan in 8


----------



## Tifo'o (15 Febbraio 2015)

Con in 7 si perde a tavolino o sbaglio??


----------



## matteo (15 Febbraio 2015)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Con in 7 si perde a tavolino o sbaglio??



6


----------



## admin (15 Febbraio 2015)

*Milan Empoli 1-1 FINALE *


----------



## Davidinho22 (15 Febbraio 2015)

inzaghi parlerà di un pareggio insperato contro un grande empoli e contro la sfortuna


----------



## gianluca1193 (15 Febbraio 2015)

I ragazzi hanno dato tutto?


----------



## Z A Z A' (15 Febbraio 2015)

Vabbe, il pareggio è oro per come si era messa fin dall'inizio. È una vergogna, ma è così.


----------



## smallball (15 Febbraio 2015)

ahime' un altra partita abominevole


----------



## Interista Diventi Pazzo (15 Febbraio 2015)

C'e', con oggi stiamo toccando il fondo. E' il Milan piu' brutto degli ultimi anni e serve assolutamente una scossa. Dominati in casa dall'Empoli, per non parlare che nelle ultime partite abbiamo fatto punti solamente contro il Parma ultimo in classifica. Che cosa serve a questa societa' per mandare a casa Inzaghi?


----------



## Dany20 (15 Febbraio 2015)

Aldilà della sfortuna siamo una vergogna. Inzaghi incompetente.


----------



## mandraghe (15 Febbraio 2015)

Beh almeno con il pari li abbiamo tenuti a distanza, inoltre questo pareggio ci consente di muovere la classifica


----------



## diavolo (15 Febbraio 2015)

Cacciatelo a calci,non ne posso davvero più


----------



## Blu71 (15 Febbraio 2015)

Paletta e Rami da 3.


----------



## Pivellino (15 Febbraio 2015)

me ne vergogno ma ho tifato Empoli alla fine.


----------



## Snake (15 Febbraio 2015)

Un pareggio che sa di vittoria, grandi ragazzi, siete stati commoventi.


----------



## Darren Marshall (15 Febbraio 2015)

Domani il poster degli eroi in edicola!


----------



## mandraghe (15 Febbraio 2015)

Pivellino ha scritto:


> me ne vergogno ma ho tifato Empoli alla fine.



.

Se si vuole davvero bene al Milan è l'unica cosa da fare, altrimenti questo scempio continuerà pure l'anno prossimo.

E' sbagliato? Non so, però di certo tifare e sperare che cambino le cose è oramai diventato inutile ed anche controproducente.


----------



## Blu71 (15 Febbraio 2015)

Ha messo Cerci quando mancavano 10 minuti. Cacciate Inzaghi.


----------



## Dumbaghi (15 Febbraio 2015)

Che roba, non ci si crede.


All'espulsione ho detto a mio padre ''ora leva Destro''


taaaaac 


Aiuto


----------



## Nicco (15 Febbraio 2015)

Io non mi vergogno di tifare contro, ho sperato dai primi 10 minuti in una sconfitta del Milan, dal 6° al 17° posto non cambia nulla, voglio che caccino Inzaghi.


----------



## Ciachi (15 Febbraio 2015)

...che dite?!?? Se ne andrà?!?..... No eh?? Non sia mai detto!!!! Che scempioooo


----------



## Alex (15 Febbraio 2015)

una partita comica, un tiro in porta in 90 minuti


----------



## Underhill84 (15 Febbraio 2015)

Pivellino ha scritto:


> me ne vergogno ma ho tifato Empoli alla fine.



io ho smadonnato come un turco all'errore di tavano... anche senza il tocco di Lopez andava fori


----------



## Dimaelmaggie (15 Febbraio 2015)

Ragazzi non vi preoccupate nulla è perduto mancano ancora 15 partite e proveremo sicuramente a vincerle tutte e 15


----------



## mr.wolf (15 Febbraio 2015)

hanno giocato solo loro,il solito insomma


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (15 Febbraio 2015)

Uno strazio senza fine.


----------



## Hammer (15 Febbraio 2015)

Una delle peggiori partite mai viste. L'Empoli è una bellissima realtà con giocatori modesti ma valorizzati, sbarca a San Siro e domina sul piano del gioco, sul piano fisico, su tutto. Per quanto visto in campo, il pareggio ci sta pure stretto.

Vediamo quando la capiranno che è ora di cambiare preparazione fisica. Correvamo la metà degli altri


----------



## AntaniPioco (15 Febbraio 2015)

partita incommentabile, l'empoli ha dominato e meritava di vincere nettamente, sia all'andata che al ritorno


----------



## Andreas89 (15 Febbraio 2015)

mandraghe ha scritto:


> .
> 
> Se si vuole davvero bene al Milan è l'unica cosa da fare, altrimenti questo scempio continuerà pure l'anno prossimo.
> 
> E' sbagliato? Non so, però di certo tifare e sperare che cambino le cose è oramai diventato inutile ed anche controproducente.



Tifare contro non serve a nulla, perche' al manichino non lo cacciano manco se ne prendessero 10. Bisogna fare qualche altro punto, serrare i ranghi e sperare di non ritrovarlo sula panca anche l'anno venturo.


----------



## Mille e una notte (15 Febbraio 2015)

Cioè stò pazzo che abbiamo in panchina ha avuto il coraggio di dire "possiamo vincerle tutte e 16"

Ragazzi il milan è in mano a gente MATTA sul serio! 
Io non so cosa dire



Pivellino ha scritto:


> me ne vergogno ma ho tifato Empoli alla fine.


io dal 10' del primo tempo

grande partita dell'empoli, complimenti a loro


----------



## Theochedeo (15 Febbraio 2015)

Dai che non vedo l'ora di sentire quei delinquenti e corrotti che capeggianno inspiegabilmente la Curva cantare 'oioioi Pippo inzaghi allena per noi' di modo che tutti i media possano dire 'eh ma i tifosi stanno con Pippo'. Ah quasi scordavo gli autografi di Galliani, probabilmente volevano farsi firmare gli assegni per stare zitti. VIA I MERCANTI DAL TEMPIO.


----------



## AntaniPioco (15 Febbraio 2015)

quanti tiri in porta? che scempio


----------



## Hammer (15 Febbraio 2015)

AntaniPioco ha scritto:


> quanti tiri in porta? che scempio



Credo 1


----------



## Doctore (15 Febbraio 2015)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Tifare contro non serve a nulla, perche' al manichino non lo cacciano manco se ne prendessero 10. Bisogna fare qualche altro punto, serrare i ranghi e sperare di non ritrovarlo sula panca anche l'anno venturo.


ma non è vero...perche un milan che scende di classifica ne risente dal punto di vista dei ricavi e questa cosa farebbe dirizzare le antenne anche a marina B.
Tifare contro per me sarà l unica via.


----------



## AntaniPioco (15 Febbraio 2015)

Hammer ha scritto:


> Credo 1



non avevo dubbi

in tutto il 2015 avremo tirato in porta meno di 10 volte


----------



## Dany20 (15 Febbraio 2015)

D.Lopez 5,5
Rami 5,5
Paletta 4,5
Alex S.V.
Antonelli 6,5
Poli 6,5
De Jong 6
Bonaventura 6,5
Honda 5
Destro 6
Menez 6
Bocchetti 5
Abbiati S.V.
Cerci S.V.

Inzaghi 1


----------



## Dany20 (15 Febbraio 2015)

Abbiamo fatto così schifo che anche Lopez ha fatto un errore aldilà che comunque lui è il migliore in rosa e io lo perdono perché in fondo era un rinvio anche se è un po banale.


----------



## Aragorn (15 Febbraio 2015)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Tifare contro non serve a nulla, perche' al manichino non lo cacciano manco se ne prendessero 10. Bisogna fare qualche altro punto, serrare i ranghi e sperare di non ritrovarlo sula panca anche l'anno venturo.



Tifare contro non serve a nulla per il semplice fatto che fanno talmente schifo che continueranno a perdere/pareggiare a prescindere dall'intensità delle onde negative emanate dalle gufate


----------



## folletto (15 Febbraio 2015)

Non l'ho vista perché non potevo ma da quello che mi hanno detto........ora non guarderò più il Milan anche potendo almeno finché non cacciano sto scandalo di non-allenatore


----------



## Dany20 (15 Febbraio 2015)

Neanche questa volta lo cacceranno, vero? Chissà cosa dirà questa volta


----------



## Andreas89 (15 Febbraio 2015)

Doctore ha scritto:


> ma non è vero...perche un milan che scende di classifica ne risente dal punto di vista dei ricavi e questa cosa farebbe dirizzare le antenne anche a marina B.
> Tifare contro per me sarà l unica via.



Per me no, ma sono opinioni. L'importante e' che non lo facciate qui dentro perche' e' contro il regolamento.


----------



## Blu71 (15 Febbraio 2015)

Dany20 ha scritto:


> Neanche questa volta lo cacceranno, vero? Chissà cosa dirà questa volta



...che abbiamo resistito in nove


----------



## Dany20 (15 Febbraio 2015)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> ...che abbiamo resistito in nove


E che abbiamo dato tutto.


----------



## dyablo65 (15 Febbraio 2015)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Per me no, ma sono opinioni. L'importante e' che non lo facciate qui dentro perche' e' contro il regolamento.



pero' il regolamento non prevedeva il somaro in panchina .....

comunque sono d'accordo tifare contro non serve perche' non possiamo tifare una squadra che non esiste.


----------



## Doctore (15 Febbraio 2015)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Per me no, ma sono opinioni. L'importante e' che non lo facciate qui dentro perche' e' contro il regolamento.



Tifo contro perche amo alla follia questi colori...sentire pupazzi milanisti che parlano di questa squadra senza capo ne coda mi fa sentire male dal presidente,dirigenti,preparatori,medici fino ai giocatori.


----------



## osvaldobusatti (15 Febbraio 2015)

Queste le mie valutazioni:

D. Lopez 6 -perdonabile la mano fuori area, anche se il pallone sarebbe andato fuori
Rami 5 - Ho rimpianto Zaccardo
Paletta 3 - Inguardabile. Cosa ci fa nel Milan?
Alex 6 - finchè è durato
Bocchetti 5 - 
Antonelli 6,5 Forse è l'unico acquisto buono
Honda 5 - evanescente
Poli 6 - sicuramente meglio di Muntari nel ruolo
De Jong. 6,5 onesta partita, in questo Milan non sfigura certo
Jack 8 - partita perfetta
Mènez 6,5 - uno dai piedi buoni in una squadra di scarponi ci vuole. 
Destro 6 - perchè ha fatto il gol, altrimenti sarebbe 5.
Cerci 6,5 - solo perchè dentro lui il Milan ha fatto 1 tiro in porta: il suo
Abbiati sv 

Inzaghi 3 - di incoraggiamento


----------



## The P (15 Febbraio 2015)

Volevo commentare il partitone di Poli, che nella sua posizione più congeniale (per chi lo conosce), ha fatto davvero bene sia per quantità che per qualità. Per una volta non è stato l'inutile Poli. Tuttvia, ogni commento è superfluo, questo Milan farebbe meglio anche se giocasse da solo. Inzaghi è il peggior allenatore della storia del Milan e forse anche dalla storia della serie A. Non capisce niente, sbaglia i tempi, i cambi, non si fa ascoltare, trasmette paura (ha sempre il viso terrorizzato in panchina). 

Mi dispiace molto per Diego Lopez che davvero non merita tutto ciò.


----------



## Mille e una notte (15 Febbraio 2015)

Somaro fai schifo! sparisci per sempre da milanello !


----------



## dyablo65 (15 Febbraio 2015)

tranquillo somaro vinceremo sicuramente le prossime 15 partite.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (15 Febbraio 2015)

Io ho ceduto per la prima volta dopo 30 anni, ahimè oggi ho tifato contro.

Ovviamente rispetto il regolamento e non posterò più nulla sulla questione.


----------



## sion (15 Febbraio 2015)

che nessuno cmq mi dica piu' che rami e' forte..questo qui doveva essere un muratore..altro che milan


----------



## gianluca1193 (15 Febbraio 2015)

The P ha scritto:


> Volevo commentare il partitone di Poli, che nella sua posizione più congeniale (per chi lo conosce), ha fatto davvero bene sia per quantità che per qualità. Per una volta non è stato l'inutile Poli. Tuttvia, ogni commento è superfluo, questo Milan farebbe meglio anche se giocasse da solo. Inzaghi è il peggior allenatore della storia del Milan e forse anche dalla storia della serie A. Non capisce niente, sbaglia i tempi, i cambi, non si fa ascoltare, trasmette paura (ha sempre il viso terrorizzato in panchina).
> 
> Mi dispiace molto per Diego Lopez che davvero non merita tutto ciò.


Non lo meritiamo noi.


----------



## Dany20 (15 Febbraio 2015)

sion ha scritto:


> che nessuno cmq mi dica piu' che rami e' forte..questo qui doveva essere un muratore..altro che milan


Ma non è un terzino.


----------



## dyablo65 (15 Febbraio 2015)

rami e' un terzino come inzaghi e' un allenatore.


----------



## Hammer (15 Febbraio 2015)

Diego Lopez 5

Rami 5
*Paletta 3.5*
Alex 6
Antonelli 6.5

Honda 5
*Poli 6.5*
De Jong 6
*Bonaventura 7*

Menez 6 
Destro 6

Bocchetti 5
Cerci 6
Abbiati sv 

Inzaghi 4

Sarri 8


----------



## Mille e una notte (15 Febbraio 2015)

il bello è che il milan nonostante lo schifo sta pure raccogliendo più di quanto merita

Cioè il punto di oggi non è meritato. Quello col torino manco


----------



## Pivellino (15 Febbraio 2015)

Diego Lopez 4,5

Rami 2
Paletta 4
Alex ng
Antonelli 6
Honda 4,5
Poli 6
De Jong 5,5
Bonaventura 6
Menez 6
Destro 6
Bocchetti 5,5
Cerci ng
Abbiati ng

Inzaghi 0


----------



## MissRossonera (15 Febbraio 2015)

Ho visto solo gli highlights e mi sono bastati.Da quel poco che ho visto mi è sembrato che abbiamo rubato un punto all'Empoli,semplicemente.


----------



## sion (15 Febbraio 2015)

cerci aveva mezzora diceva la capra in panca..peccato gli abbia fatto fare solo 10 min...capra


----------



## Pivellino (15 Febbraio 2015)

Oggi ho pensato, se Sarri potesse pescare 5 giocatori della nostra rosa si giocherebbe la champions. Intendo i 5 bravi che abbiamo.


----------



## AcetoBalsamico (15 Febbraio 2015)

Ho sempre difeso Inzaghi ma è chiaro che ci siano dei grossi problemi nella gestione dei giocatori, e non parlo di rapporti tra colleghi. Parlo di mentalità, manca totalmente. I giocatori rispecchiano, purtroppo, le insicurezze del nostro allenatore.


----------



## davoreb (15 Febbraio 2015)

Lopez 5
Rami 4
Paletta 5
Alex 6
Blocchetti 5,5
Antonelli 6
De Jong 5,5
Poli 5,5
Bonaventura 5,5
Honda 5,5
Mendez 5,5
Destro 6

Inzaghi 2
Galliani 0 

Siamo stati dominati a San Siro dall'empoli, la situazione è incommentabile.


----------



## osvaldobusatti (15 Febbraio 2015)

Non sono assolutamente un fan di Bonaventura, ma oggi ha fatto una grande partita, l'unico giocatore da Milan. Onestamente non capisco le insufficienze.
Questa è una squadra senza capo nè coda, va ricostruita con un altro allenatore.
Gli unici da tenere, di quelli visti oggi, sono: Lopez, Antonelli, Bonaventura, Mènez, con qualche chance per Cerci, Poli e De Jong..
Tutti gli altri sono da buttare, Destro compreso.
Qualcuno da avvelenare: Paletta. 
Inzaghi no, ma solo per meriti pregressi...


----------



## Louis Gara (15 Febbraio 2015)

Per favore, il Geometra venga a spiegare questi dati invece delle linee storte. Magari con la matematica se la cava di più che con la geometria.


----------



## admin (15 Febbraio 2015)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> Per favore, il Geometra venga a spiegare questi dati invece delle linee storte. Magari con la matematica se la cava di più che con la geometria.



Che vergogna, per Dio. Un uomo vero a fine partita avrebbe detto:"Non sono proprio capace. Vi chiedo scusa, a tutti. C'ho provato, è andata male. Mi dimetto e sempre Forza Milan".


----------



## pennyhill (15 Febbraio 2015)

Dati whoscored

Giocatore con più passaggi effettuati - Milan: Rami 45
Passaggi realizzati da Diego Lopez: 35

Giocatore con più passaggi effettuati - Empoli: Valdifiori 107
Passaggi realizzati da Sepe: 24


----------



## aleslash (15 Febbraio 2015)

Una sintesi della partita per chi non l'ha vista?


----------



## Chrissonero (15 Febbraio 2015)

in questo momento siamo la peggior squadra della serie A


----------



## mefisto94 (15 Febbraio 2015)

aleslash ha scritto:


> Una sintesi della partita per chi non l'ha vista?



Ma sei masochista ?


----------



## aleslash (15 Febbraio 2015)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Ma sei masochista ?



No, però vorrei leggere come è andata la partita da qualcuno del forum


----------



## Louis Gara (15 Febbraio 2015)

aleslash ha scritto:


> Una sintesi della partita per chi non l'ha vista?



Io ho visto solo il secondo tempo, l'Empoli ha fatto praticamente la partita e noi restavamo schiacciati in difesa, loro invece giocavano con la difesa alta (a San Siro!!!).
Noi zero gioco, zero tutto, come al solito, qualche accenno di ripartenza, Destro ha avuto una palla decente nel 2°t ma se l'è allungata verso il portiere avversario.
Honda impalpabile, il colmo è stato farsi fare un tunnel da un difensore avversario... Menez il solito, anche se non è stato molto irritante.
Paletta e Rami da mani nei capelli.


----------



## mefisto94 (15 Febbraio 2015)

aleslash ha scritto:


> No, però vorrei leggere come è andata la partita da qualcuno del forum





Louis Gara ha scritto:


> Io ho visto solo il secondo tempo, l'Empoli ha fatto praticamente la partita e noi restavamo schiacciati in difesa, loro invece giocavano con la difesa alta (a San Siro!!!).
> Noi zero gioco, zero tutto, come al solito, qualche accenno di ripartenza, Destro ha avuto una palla decente nel 2°t ma se l'è allungata verso il portiere avversario.
> Honda impalpabile, il colmo è stato farsi fare un tunnel da un difensore avversario... Menez il solito, anche se non è stato molto irritante.
> Paletta e Rami da mani nei capelli.



Primo tempo ancora peggio, zero azioni da entrambe le parti (anche l'Empoli mi è sembrato moscio come se ci avesse sopravvalutato), abbiamo segnato su un lancione in contropiede. La peggior prestazione dell'anno, batte tutte le altre partite.


----------



## Djici (15 Febbraio 2015)

Portatemi l'allenatore del Empoli.
Difesa altissima. Pressing. Schemi.
Sembravano il Barca di Guardiola.

Ad un certo punto ho sperato nella loro vittoria.
Loro sono una squadra di calcio.
noi siamo 11 giocatori che pascolano sul terreno.
Complimenti a l'Empoli.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (15 Febbraio 2015)

Undicesimi e ancora non cacciano quel coso.


----------



## Freddy Manson (15 Febbraio 2015)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> Per favore, il Geometra venga a spiegare questi dati invece delle linee storte. Magari con la matematica se la cava di più che con la geometria.





aleslash ha scritto:


> Una sintesi della partita per chi non l'ha vista?



Guarda l'immagine. Abbiamo fatto schifo, come sempre. Ti basta la sintesi?


----------



## Ciachi (15 Febbraio 2015)

Intervistato alla radio: "io penso che abbiamo giocato male....ma siamo andati in vantaggio....però poi abbiamo preso un gol con difesa schierata....ma se andate a rivedere io non ho visto altre parate di d.lopez".......
CHI ME LA TRADUCE??!???


----------



## markjordan (15 Febbraio 2015)

ottimo pareggio strappato coi denti nel primo scontro diretto x la salvezza


----------



## aleslash (15 Febbraio 2015)

Freddy Manson ha scritto:


> Guarda l'immagine. Abbiamo fatto schifo, come sempre. Ti basta la sintesi?



Volevo sapere se i ragazzi si sono impegnati, se hanno dato tutto e se non gli si può rimproverare nulla come al solito


----------



## Blu71 (15 Febbraio 2015)

aleslash ha scritto:


> Volevo sapere se i ragazzi si sono impegnati, se hanno dato tutto e se non gli si può rimproverare nulla come al solito



....secondo Inzaghi si.


----------



## Freddy Manson (15 Febbraio 2015)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> Per favore, il Geometra venga a spiegare questi dati invece delle linee storte. Magari con la matematica se la cava di più che con la geometria.





aleslash ha scritto:


> Volevo sapere se i ragazzi si sono impegnati, se hanno dato tutto e se non gli si può rimproverare nulla come al solito



Certo, come sempre d'altronde. Ora si dovranno semplicemente rimboccare le maniche e tornare a lavorare sodo, perché questi ragazzi meritano molto di più.


----------



## Freddy Manson (15 Febbraio 2015)

Uno la prende a ridere ma 2 tiri in casa contro l'Empoli sono agghiaccianti... da piange altro che ridere.


----------



## Blu71 (15 Febbraio 2015)

Freddy Manson ha scritto:


> Uno la prende a ridere ma 2 tiri in casa contro l'Empoli sono agghiaccianti... da piange altro che ridere.



...Silvio ha fiducia in Inzaghi. Questo conta.


----------



## aleslash (15 Febbraio 2015)

Freddy Manson ha scritto:


> Certo, come sempre d'altronde. Ora si dovranno semplicemente rimboccare le maniche e tornare a lavorare sodo, perché questi ragazzi meritano molto di più.



Solo col lavoro ci potremo rialzare,alla fine se non avessero segnato, avremmo vinto


----------



## The Ripper (15 Febbraio 2015)

Non ho visto la partita e ne sono felice e orgoglioso


----------



## Blu71 (15 Febbraio 2015)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> Non ho visto la partita e ne sono felice e orgoglioso



...fortunato più che altro...


----------



## ucraino (15 Febbraio 2015)

aleslash ha scritto:


> Solo col lavoro ci potremo rialzare,alla fine se non avessero segnato, avremmo vinto



Si solo con il lavoro ma in miniera devono andare Inzaghi per primo


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (15 Febbraio 2015)

aleslash ha scritto:


> Solo col lavoro ci potremo rialzare,alla fine se non avessero segnato, avremmo vinto


Il presidente può essere soddisfatto.


----------



## Shevchenko (15 Febbraio 2015)

Non ho visto manco questa.Ho preferito starmene nel letto a dormire,tanto sapevo che con l'Empoli non sarebbe andata bene.
E' stato il solito scempio?Come mai hanno espulso il nostro Dieghito?Destro come ha giocato?

Ringrazio di cuore chi mi risponderà


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (15 Febbraio 2015)

Shevchenko ha scritto:


> Non ho visto manco questa.Ho preferito starmene nel letto a dormire,tanto sapevo che con l'Empoli non sarebbe andata bene.
> E' stato il solito scempio?Come mai hanno espulso il nostro Dieghito?Destro come ha giocato?
> 
> Ringrazio di cuore chi mi risponderà


1)Sì, il solito scempio, l'Empoli è venuto a dominare a San Siro, guardati le statistiche.
2)Uscita sciagurata, tocca la palla fuori dall'area e viene espulso.
3)Ha buttato dentro l'unica palla giocabile nella desolazione della partita di oggi.


----------



## Shevchenko (15 Febbraio 2015)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> 1)Sì, il solito scempio, l'Empoli è venuto a dominare a San Siro, guardati le statistiche.
> 2)Uscita sciagurata, tocca la palla fuori dall'area e viene espulso.
> 3)Ha buttato dentro l'unica palla giocabile nella desolazione della partita di oggi.



Ok,guarderò le statistiche.Grazie mille per la risposta.Non avevo dubbi che l'Empoli ci dominasse,loro hanno un allenatore vero e giocano da squadra,noi non abbiamo ne uno ne l'altro.
Ho proprio fatto bene a starmene a letto.


----------



## AntaniPioco (15 Febbraio 2015)

Numeri impietosi, dominati


----------



## Shevchenko (15 Febbraio 2015)

AntaniPioco ha scritto:


> Numeri impietosi, dominati



Chissà perchè ogni squadra che gioca contro di noi pare che si trasformi nel Barcellona.Cioè boh.


----------



## Andreas89 (15 Febbraio 2015)

AntaniPioco ha scritto:


> Numeri impietosi, dominati



Una vergogna senza fine.....


----------



## Chrissonero (15 Febbraio 2015)

Tonelli e Valdifiori sono molto interessanti ma sopratutto di questo Empoli si vede la mano di un allenatore vero come Sarri


----------



## Fabriman94 (15 Febbraio 2015)

La partita è stata così bella, che poco dopo il gol di maccarone, ho spento la tv e mi sono messo a mangiare. Grazie Berlusconi e Galliani, mi state togliendo la passione che ho verso questa squadra e questo sport e non è facile.


----------



## Jino (15 Febbraio 2015)

Oggi oggettivamente non si salva nessuno, tutti insufficenti, per vari motivi.


----------



## folletto (15 Febbraio 2015)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> Per favore, il Geometra venga a spiegare questi dati invece delle linee storte. Magari con la matematica se la cava di più che con la geometria.



direbbe che sono stati manipolati come le moviole


----------



## Jino (15 Febbraio 2015)

AntaniPioco ha scritto:


> Numeri impietosi, dominati



Dati imbarazzanti, non è tra l'altro la prima volta che va cosi quest'anno, capita spesso. Inzaghi sulla nostra panchina nonostante tutto è una presa in giro nei confronti di chi s'è abbonato. Il rimborso dovrebbe essere il minimo.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (15 Febbraio 2015)

folletto ha scritto:


> direbbe che sono stati manipolati come le moviole


L'Empoli produce le statistiche in proprio, è una cosa inaccettabile, in Lega succederà un putiferio.


----------



## de sica (15 Febbraio 2015)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> L'Empoli produce le statistiche in proprio, è una cosa inaccettabile, in Lega succederà un putiferio.



Ja splendidi fai ride. Stai in combutta con fester


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (15 Febbraio 2015)

de sica ha scritto:


> Ja splendidi fai ride. Stai in combutta con fester


Tu stai in combutta con Suma se credevi davvero che facessi sul serio


----------



## de sica (15 Febbraio 2015)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Tu stai in combutta con Suma se credevi davvero che facessi sul serio



infatti ero ironico  Qua ormai sto uscendo di testa con questi pezzenti


----------



## aleslash (15 Febbraio 2015)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> L'Empoli produce le statistiche in proprio, è una cosa inaccettabile, in Lega succederà un putiferio.



Poi mi vengano a dire come calcolano la pericolosità, con due tiri in porta abbiamo fatto 1 gol e loro hanno dovuto farne 7 per segnare, questa cosa è scandalosa


----------



## Schism75 (16 Febbraio 2015)

Ripeto, ma Sarri lo vedo bene sulla nostra panchina


----------



## Angstgegner (16 Febbraio 2015)

A Empoli siamo stati stuprati tatticamente, a San Siro ancora di più.
Gli uomini di Sarri, al quale continuo a fare i complimenti per come mette in campo la squadra, avrebbero meritato la vittoria.
Con degli attaccanti decenti al posto di Pucciarelli, Tavano, ecc... l'Empoli sarebbe davanti a noi in classifica, forse in zona Europa League.
La prestazione del Milan è stata in linea con quelle del 2015, ovvero deprimente.
I problemi sono sempre i soliti, qui bisogna fare i 10 punti che mancano per salvarsi il prima possibile, il trend è preoccupante.


----------



## Mille e una notte (16 Febbraio 2015)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> Non ho visto la partita e ne sono felice e orgoglioso


hai fatto benissimo

Il fatto è che oltre a non vincere, per colpa del milan la partita è proprio brutta da seguire. 
In un ottica puramente sportiva, le partite del milan del somaro sono di un brutto senza precedenti



Angstgegner ha scritto:


> *A Empoli siamo stati stuprati tatticamente, a San Siro ancora di più.*
> Gli uomini di Sarri, al quale continuo a fare i complimenti per come mette in campo la squadra, avrebbero meritato la vittoria.
> Con degli attaccanti decenti al posto di Pucciarelli, Tavano, ecc... l'Empoli sarebbe davanti a noi in classifica, forse in zona Europa League.
> La prestazione del Milan è stata in linea con quelle del 2015, ovvero deprimente.
> I problemi sono sempre i soliti, qui bisogna fare i 10 punti che mancano per salvarsi il prima possibile, il trend è preoccupante.


Già dai primi 15 minuti di gioco si sono viste 2 squadre completamente diverse
Il somaro andava esonerato nell'intervallo

Ma durante la settimana cosa avranno fatto per iniziare la partita in quel modo? tutto il famoso lavoro dov'è? boh


----------



## Nils Liedholm (16 Febbraio 2015)

Premesso che Inzaghi tatticamente è meno preparato di quel che credevo o mi illudevo, ieri sono rimasto basito dalle prestazioni individuali dei nostri.
Passi che la formazione può essere sbagliata, passi che alcuni giocatori sono fuori ruolo, passi che la condizione atletica sia approssimativa, ma non è accettabile che i giocatori non corrano, non difendano e non si impegnino.
Ieri Menez guardava gli avversari passargli di fianco senza nemmeno accennare all'intervento. Paletta lascia Maccarone, unico empolese in area, solo a saltare su un cross molle dalla trequati (con Paletta difensore Hateley e Bierhoff avrebbero fatto 100 gol a stagione). Non voglio nemmeno commentare le prestazioni di Diego Lopez (ma gli scotta il pallone tra le mani che deve sempre rilanciare in fretta e furia nel nulla?) e Rami (non sa stoppare la palla!!!!!!!).
Se non interviene qualcuno a dare una svegliata ai giocatori non c'è salvezza e non c'è futuro.

Uniche note liete Mattia Destro (cecchino), Bonaventura e Honda (un po' fuori forma, ma dal piede educato).


----------



## gheorghehagi (16 Febbraio 2015)

Nils Liedholm ha scritto:


> Uniche note liete Mattia Destro (cecchino), Bonaventura e Honda (un po' fuori forma, ma dal piede educato).



bonaventura sta cominciando a capire come gioca il milan...fra due tre mesi lo vedremo immobile sul rettangolo di gioco e con muscoli pompati...


----------



## gheorghehagi (16 Febbraio 2015)

l'empoli ha semplicemente giocato a calcio...


----------



## 666psycho (16 Febbraio 2015)

per fortuna non ho potuto vedere la partita, per fortuna!


----------



## gheorghehagi (16 Febbraio 2015)

Schism75 ha scritto:


> Ripeto, ma Sarri lo vedo bene sulla nostra panchina



mentalità da perdente...se non segnava maccarone(attaccante vecchia guardia) non avrebbero mai pareggiato


----------



## Nils Liedholm (16 Febbraio 2015)

gheorghehagi ha scritto:


> bonaventura sta cominciando a capire come gioca il milan...fra due tre mesi lo vedremo immobile sul rettangolo di gioco e con muscoli pompati...


il problema è che noi i giocatori li pompiamo troppo fisicamente. Arrivano da noi e diventano dei culturisti......


----------



## gheorghehagi (16 Febbraio 2015)

Chrissonero ha scritto:


> Tonelli e Valdifiori sono molto interessanti ma sopratutto di questo Empoli si vede la mano di un allenatore vero come Sarri



valdifiori ha 30 anni è già vecchio


----------



## gheorghehagi (16 Febbraio 2015)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> Paletta e Rami da mani nei capelli.



paletta ha giocato molto bene dopo tre mesi di inattività
rami è un bravissimo meccanico


----------



## PrimeraEspadaStark (16 Febbraio 2015)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Tu stai in combutta con Suma se credevi davvero che facessi sul serio



Ieri in telecronaca ho sentito da SUMA, proprio lui, una frase che mi ha lasciato stupefatto e impietrito:
" l'Empoli è una bella squadra ma realizza meno di quel che crea. Dovremo approfittare di questo"
Sinceramente non ci credevo e ho rivisto una replica e lo dice davvero


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (16 Febbraio 2015)

aleslash ha scritto:


> Poi mi vengano a dire come calcolano la pericolosità, con due tiri in porta abbiamo fatto 1 gol e loro hanno dovuto farne 7 per segnare, questa cosa è scandalosa


Esatto, siamo stati più concreti, d'altronde non sarebbe stato possibile se i ragazzi non avessero dato tutto come sempre.


----------



## Schism75 (17 Febbraio 2015)

gheorghehagi ha scritto:


> mentalità da perdente...se non segnava maccarone(attaccante vecchia guardia) non avrebbero mai pareggiato



Non avrebbero mai pareggiato perché non hanno punte. Dagli una coppia Zaza sansone, e poi ne riparliamo.


----------

